# Sarah Engels: Als DSDS-Vize zum Supertalent?



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Sarah Engels: Als DSDS-Vize zum Supertalent?​*






Das DSDS-Finale liegt nun schon einige Tage zurück und gerade auf den Sieger der Show, Pietro Lombardi (18) kommt in den nächsten Wochen vieles zu. Sarah Engels (18), die auf dem zweiten Platz landete, wird es da schon schwerer haben.

Denn aus der DSDS-Geschichte weiß man, dass die Zweitplatzierten schnell in Vergessenheit geraten. Sarah hofft jedoch, dass dies bei ihr anders aussieht, hat sie doch schon jetzt viele interessante Angebote erhalten. Und notfalls wäre da ja auch noch die Supertalent-Teilnahme. Nachdem Sarah aus der ersten Show gevotet wurde, riet Dieter Bohlen (57) ihr, es bei dieser Show noch einmal zu versuchen. Und obwohl Sarah dann doch wieder in die Live-Shows zurückkehren durfte, wollte sie dies nicht ausschließen und sagte damals zu Promiflash: „Überlegen würde ich es mir auf jeden Fall!“

Doch diese Aussage liegt einige Wochen zurück und nun, nachdem Sarah die Show als Vize-Siegerin verlassen hat, fragten wir noch einmal nach. Es scheint, als hätte Sarah ihre Meinung geändert: „Ich hoffe jetzt kommt etwas, damit ich weiter Musik machen kann. Ich hoffe, ich brauche das nicht mehr - dahinzugehen. Damals hätte ich es mir gut vorstellen können, aber jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich als Zweitplatzierte gute Musik machen kann."

*Wir drücken Sarah die Daumen und sind gespannt, ob sie es schafft, auch als DSDS-Vize die Charts zu erobern!*:thumbup:
*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

ich möchte sie wiedersehen


----------



## mybuhsido (10 Mai 2011)

Hey liebe Sarah Fans ,

es wird defenitiv kein erneuter Versuch, beim Supertalent von ihr geben, sie sagt auch das sie jetzt mit der Musik anfangen will, der Papa von Sarah bestätigte mir dies, das heißt der nächste Auftritt wird nicht bei Supertalent sein, sie muss jetzt erstmal leider alles sacken lassen, ihr Freund ist ja leider nicht bei ihr, sie wird wahrscheinlich bei Let's Dance an der Seite ihres Freunds erscheinen, wenn er sie mit nehmen darf.
am Donnerstag geht's erstmal ins Studio, wo sie mit ihrem Liebsten 2 Duetts aufnimmt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Angel of Trust/ Engel des Vertrauens


Möchte mal wieder schöne Bilder von ihr sehen, das Update ist schon soo langer her :S


----------



## TonyZ (10 Mai 2011)

Ich wünsche mir die Sarah unbedingt in den Charts  Sie hats einfach verdient und außerdem isses ne ganz Liebe! Deutschland braucht unbedingt mal eine "Mariah Carey".... **drückt Sarah alle Daumen!!

Gruß von einem rieeeeeeeeeesen Sarah Fan!

PS: Schöne Bilder sind natürlich auch gern gesehen


----------



## begoodtonite (10 Mai 2011)

DSDS ist doch total scheiße...


----------



## Max100 (11 Mai 2011)

Also, ich habe sie als Siegerin gesehen, dieser komische Heini kann doch nicht mal richtig deutsch reden, geschweige denn ein ordentliches Interview geben.


----------



## Auto1970 (13 Mai 2011)

könnte jemand paar bilder von der uploaden?


----------

